# Suche gutes smartphone



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute, ich möchte jetzt auch auf den smartphone Trend inklusive internetflat aufspringen.

Ich tendiere zu dem Galaxy S2 wobei mir das etwas zu Gross ist oder zum iPhone 4S.  Preis ist relativ egal. Wichtig ist Vorallem, dass es nicht so fett ist wie das S3 aber trotzdem Super zu bedienen ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2013)

Ist die rede von einem Kartenvertrag oder möchtest du dir das Handy ohne Vertrag kaufen.
Welche grösse ( Zoll ) sollte es den werden.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich würde das Handy so kaufen und dann per kartenflat betreiben wollen.

Ich denke 4 Zoll sind optimal. Ich habe zurzeit das Samsung Wave und das ist mir etwas zu klein.


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Wie hoch ist dein Budget? Damit steht und fällt alles  Grundsätzlich ist ein S2 aber erstmal keine schlechte Wahl


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist dein Budget? Damit steht und fällt alles  Grundsätzlich ist ein S2 aber erstmal keine schlechte Wahl



Hat aber ein 4,3 Zoll Display  
Nicht das es dem TE zu groß ist.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2013)

Budget ist Nebensache, wobei iPhone 4 s mit seinen 580€ schon ne ordentliche Ansage ist
Also in Sachen Größen kann ich nur sagen, dass mir mein Wave von Display zu klein ist und das S3 insgesamt viel zu groß ist. Es muss gut in die Hosentasche passen und gut zu bedienen sein. Und Vorallem soll es schon schnell sein. Mit meinem Wave Krieg ich die Krise.


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Er schrieb ja selbst das er das im Auge hat 
Habe leider übersehen das der Preis relativ egal ist! Bei kleinen Geräten fällt mir spontan das Iphone ein, sofern es denn ein großkalibriges Gerät sein soll. Ansonsten gibts es noch das Galaxy S3 Mini und das Galaxy S Advance, beide mit Android 4.1.2
Gerade letzteres ist auch nicht so teuer und läuft dank JB auch wunderbar.

Ein wenig mehr Anforderungen wären aber noch echt schön. Soll es nur zum rumsurfen sein, intensiv gespielt werden, etc.


----------



## exa (11. Januar 2013)

Das S3 mini hat 4 Zoll glaub ich und ist nicht so "kantig", bleibt halt die Frage, ob das nicht zu teuer ist...


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo schau dir mal das HTC one s an, Nutze es nun seit ner Woche und bin glücklich. Binumgesteigen vom iphone4 und blackberry bold 9900. die 4.3zoll ist wie ich finde noch ok von der größe. es ist nur 7,9mm dick und aus metall mit gorilla glas. Kostet wenn man die richtige s4 version nimmt 360euro bei zb. amazon. Nachteil den man eventuell als Nachteil sehen sollte( für mich sind es keine Nachteile) der Akku ist fest verbaut und das teil hat "nur" 16gb speicher wovon knap 10gb frei sind. Aber hts gibt 2 jahre kostenlos nen 25gb dropbox speicher dazu.
Die Nachteile werden komishcerweise bei Apple produkten oft nicht als NAchteile gesehen.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007CYA0VG/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=ce-de derzeit sogar nur 334euro.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2013)

exa schrieb:


> Das S3 mini hat 4 Zoll glaub ich und ist nicht so "kantig", bleibt halt die Frage, ob das nicht zu teuer ist...


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung Galaxy SIII i8190 mini marble white (S3)


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2013)

Also das S3 Mini gefällt mir genauso wenig wie das normale s3
Also es soll eigentlich Nur zum Surfen und whats App. Etc genutzt werden. Es soll also auch gut zum tippen sein.
Zum zocken habe ich schon mein ipad Mini.

Ganz wichtig ist auch, dass das Handy als WLAN Hotspot genutzt werden kann.

Der Akku sollte auch gut sein. Kamera auch. Mit 16 Gb Speicher würde ich wohl auskommen


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Also wenn du genau 4" willst und es nicht zum spielen verwenden möchtest, dazu das S3 Mini ausschließt, empfehle ich dir wirklich das Galaxy S Advance. (bei 4,3" würde ich das S2 empfehlen)
Aktuelle Software (ja, kein 4.2.1, aber immerhin 4.1.2  ), nen guten Dual-Core, SD Kartenspeicher und was man sonst nicht noch alles braucht. In der Bedienung gehen die beiden auch recht flott und mit ihnen lassen sich auch aufwendige Spiele für unterwegs bestreiten  (ich habe das S2 mit vergrößertem 2000mah-Akkukit, das Handy liegt damit super in der Hand und hält schön lange)
edit: Was ist ein WLAN Hörspiel, bzw was hat das für Anforderungen?


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

Dann schreib doch mal deine Grundbedürfnisse an einem Handy. Also wie gesagt stand vor ähnlichen Entscheidungen und das htc welches ich gepostet hatte erfüllt sie und der akku hält gut lange. Vor allem ist dort schon android 4.1.1 draußen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2013)

Also das htc sieht ganz nice aus.  Zum Thema Galaxy s Advanced, mein neues Handy darf ruhig teuer sein, es Sollbach eine Weile halten und schnell genug sein etc.


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Nur weil das S Advance günstig ist heißt es ja nicht das es schlecht ist  
Wenn dir 4,3" nichts ausmachen, dann spreche ich mich für das S2 aus. Verglichen mit dem One S hat es immerhin einen erweiterbaren Speicher und nen wechselbaren Akku. Das wird wichtig wenn man ihn gern vergrößern würde, mein S2 hat 2000mah und hält ewig. Dazu liegt es auch angenehmer in der Hand weil der Knubbel am unteren Ende entfernt wurde 
Contra ist lediglich das die CPU maximal "nur" 1,2GHZ hat. Diesen Nachteil kann man, wenn man es braucht, aber selbst umgehen und höher takten. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber unnötig, hohe Taktraten fressen nur Strom und es gibt einfach nichts wo das benötigt wird.
Dazu hat man beim S2 eine gigantische Community hinter sich stehen, mit der ist man noch ne ganze Weile up-to-date


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

Das htc gibs in 2 versionen. Einmal als c2 version mit verbauten dualcore s3 cpu. und als normales one s ( bei amazon kannman explizit das normale bestellen. Das normale one s hat einen s4 dualcore es ist der derzeit schnellste dualcore auf dem handymarkt. 2 mal 1,5ghz dazu ne leistungsstarke gpu. Habe nen bekannten mit s3 mini der hat beim antutu benchmark mit seinem handy knapp 5700punkte und mein htc one s knapp 12500 punkte. Das zum thema leistung.
Die schneller version ist bei amazon sogar günstiger wie die c2 version.
Schwarz und grau ist als Farbe lieferbar.
Ansonsten das Razr i mit intel atom cpu auch sehr nice.
Naja man sollte sich vorm Kauf eines Handy schon über Akku und speicher im klaren sein das stimmt. Da htc auch 2 jahre Garantie auf den Akku gibt und ich noch nie probleme mit meinen handy akkus hatte sehe ich dem gelassen entgegen. Wie gesagt komischerweise wird bei Apple dieses manko meistens nicht angesprochen.Und nen metallhandy ist mir persöhnlich lieber wie nen Plastikbomber. Aber das sind persöhnliche Entscheidungen
hier mal nen test http://www.connect.de/testbericht/htc-one-s-test-1268269.html


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Habe nen bekannten mit s3 mini der hat beim antutu benchmark mit seinem handy knapp 5700punkte und mein htc one s knapp 1250 punkte. Das zum thema leistung.


 
Bei Antutu ist mehr doch besser oder fehlt da einfach nur eine 0?


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

es fehlt ne 0 ja sorry 12500 meine ich natürlich


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das dein Bekannter die aktuelle Version von Antutu hatte, bei der Alten liefert mein S2 auch nur 6000 Punkte ab. Mit der neuen knapp 11.000. Da kommt dem HTC eben die höhere Taktung zugute  10% mehr sehe ich allerdings als nicht wirklich dramatisch an, zumal der Stromverbrauch mit höherer Taktrate exponentiell anwächst  Am Ende läuft ein Telefon eh nur selten an seiner Belastungsgrenze, wenn ein S2 schlapp macht, ist das One S ebenfalls kurz vorm kollabieren 

Zum Akku noch:
Ich seh das auch nicht als Problem an  Es ist einfach einfach ein kleines Feature nen größeren Akku einbauen zu können, unterm Strich  sind es eh nur rund 20%.


----------



## Hawkzton (11. Januar 2013)

nexus 4!!! 

4 zoll bildschirm quad core, 2 gig ram, habs in der hand gehalten und benutzt, und kollege meinte auch es ist echt perfekt


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Der TE empfindet 4" als perfekt, da kannst du doch kein Nexus 4 mit 4,7" vorschlagen 

Ansonsten stimme ich dir aber zu das es ne Granate ist


----------



## Arkangelsk (11. Januar 2013)

Das Galaxy S2 ist eigentlich von der Größe ziemlich gut. Ich hab mich jedenfalls schnell dran gewöhnt und für Videos ist das genau richtig.


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dein Bekannter die aktuelle Version von Antutu hatte, bei der Alten liefert mein S2 auch nur 6000 Punkte ab. Mit der neuen knapp 11.000. Da kommt dem HTC eben die höhere Taktung zugute  10% mehr sehe ich allerdings als nicht wirklich dramatisch an, zumal der Stromverbrauch mit höherer Taktrate exponentiell anwächst  Am Ende läuft ein Telefon eh nur selten an seiner Belastungsgrenze, wenn ein S2 schlapp macht, ist das One S ebenfalls kurz vorm kollabieren
> 
> Zum Akku noch:
> Ich seh das auch nicht als Problem an  Es ist einfach einfach ein kleines Feature nen größeren Akku einbauen zu können, unterm Strich  sind es eh nur rund 20%.


es ist schön was du glaubst aber doch es waren exakt die gleichen antutu versionen. Sicher ist das htc aufgrund der cpu schneller, aber wenn ich für das selbe Geld weniger Hardware bekomme nur weil Samsung drauf steht fließt sowas mit ein in meiner Kaufentscheidung. Es war auch nur nen Hinweis das der s3 mini prozessor nicht so doll ist für das was das handy kostet.
btw. s2 und s3 mini sind zwei verschiedene paar schuhe. Das s3 ist leistungsmäßig hinterm s2.
Deswegen schrib ich im vorigen Post ja das der TE mal die Randbedingungen seines Handys vorgeben sollte. Was er für material wünscht.
Finde das hier ist auch nen Blick wert.http://www.connect.de/testbericht/motorola-razr-i-test-1359764.html
Trotz 4,3 zoll sehr handlich und besteht auf Kevlarverstärkem Kunststoff.


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Wo wir beim Glauben waren: Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich weiß das S2 und S3 Mini was anderes ist 
Ds S3 Mini war auch nur meine Empfehlung wenn es genau 4" sein müssen, da wir aber bei 4,3" sind geht es um das S2, nicht um das S3 Mini. Und an dieser Stelle bietet Samsung nicht "für das selbe Geld weniger Hardware". Stock hat dein Telefon 10% mehr in einem Benchmark erzielt, das wird man im täglichen Umgang niemals merken. Dazu kann man das S2 auch auf 1,5GhZ hochjagen, da wird es sicher in ähnliche Regionen schnellen. Das ist allerdings unsinnig, frisst nur Strom und die Mehrleistung ist zu vernachlässigen.
Entscheidend hierbei ist die Software, da kann ich das One S leider nicht beurteilen. Beim S2 läuft alles absolut flüssig und ruckelfrei, beim One S wird das sicher auch nicht anders sein. 
Mehr Hardware bekommt man bei tendenziell eher bei Samsung, immerhin kann man SD-Karten einbauen und den Akku, wenn man drauf stehen sollte, wechseln. Dazu bekommt man mit JB noch gratis 50GB bei Dropbox spendiert, aber Cloudspeicher zählt da eh nicht mit hinein...
Beides sind schöne Telefone und ich denke wir haben ganz gut dargelegt das die sich nicht wirklich viel nehmen, daher ist wohl nun eher der TE am Zug...


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

Sicher ist es geschmacksache. Hatte in den Letzten Wochen das iphone 4, das blackberry bold9900, das htc one x und das one s hier zu hause. Alles schöne Geräte mit Vor und Nachteilen. Das iphone und das blackberry gingen weg und das one s blieb weil es mir am besten gefiel. Denke denke Thema Handy cpu übertakten soltle man außen vor lassen. Welche MAterialien der TE wünscht muss er wissen. Wenn er ein Gerät aus Plastik wünscht hat er mehr Auswahl das stimmt.Zum Thema kein wechselbarer Akku und kein erweiterbarer Speicher, dann sollte man auch kein iphone empfehlen. Vorm Kauf sollte man schon sicher sein wieviel Speicher einem wichtig ist. Cloudspeicher geben ja viele Hersteller , ne schöne Sache aber es ist nur nen Gimick.Das s3 ist mir auch zu Groß gewesen habs im Laden und vom bekannten mal getestet. Das motorola razr i ist wie gesagt auch nen Blick wert, ist trotz 4,3 zoll handlich, speicher ist erweiterbar und material ist super. Design muss einem gefallen.
Wenn die Wahl zwischen s2 und s3mini fällt, würd ich bei dem klar dem s2 den vortritt geben.


----------



## Trolli91 (11. Januar 2013)

Da ich nun ins Wochenende starte mache ich es kurz 
Das das S2 dem S3 Mini vorzuziehen ist, ist vollkommen richtig. 

One S gegen S2 ist aber im Grunde die entscheidende Frage. Das ist auch eine Frage von Sense vs Touchwiz. 

Mich würde nur interessieren, wie sich der TE am Ende entscheidet


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2013)

also zurzeit im rennen sind galaxy s3, htc one s und iphone 4s bin offen für weitere Vorschläge.  material sollte nich allzu billig sein. merkt man überhaupt den unterschied zwischen quadcore und dualcore?

das one s gefällt mir zurzeit ganz gut, schönes materiel und schönes design.

von der grösse her finde ich iphone und htc super. das s2 ist mir ein wenig zu gross, aber auch noch so gerade im rahmen.

Wie gesagt ich möchte das handy fast nur zum surfen, facebook etc. benutzen. Akku sollte möglichst stark sein, kamera auch und es sollte als WLAN Hotspot benutzbar sein.


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

lies dir am besten mal den verlinkten test durch oder geh in einem markt der die Modelle hat zb. mm. Dort mal probefühlen.
Wenn es aufs htc rauslaufen sollte, achte wo du bestellst. Weil es gibt die one s und one s c2 version. die c2 version ist die langsamere version. Bei Amazon kannst du speziell die Version mit s4 cpu bestellen, welche sogar günstiger ist als die Version mit langsamerer CPU. Aber kannst ja nochmal wenndu fragen hast dich gern auch per pn melden.
Das iphone 4s würd ich aufgrund des Preises nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (11. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Handy so kaufen und dann per kartenflat betreiben wollen.
> 
> Ich denke 4 Zoll sind optimal. Ich habe zurzeit das Samsung Wave und das ist mir etwas zu klein.



4 Zoll + Einfachste Betriebssystem auf dem Markt (Sehr simpel und stabil, aber kannst nicht viel am Design ändert was mich aber gar nicht stört) + Schnelles Stylisches Hochwertiges Handy = iPhone 5. Viele sind aus meiner Umgebung (Wolfsburg & Hannover) zum von Androiden zu iOS gewechselt.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (11. Januar 2013)

Material scheint die ja auch wichtig zu sein. Da würde ich auch zu einem Apple wechseln. Aluminium & Glas sowie sehr leicht und dünn.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2013)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Material scheint die ja auch wichtig zu sein. Da würde ich auch zu einem Apple wechseln. Aluminium & Glas sowie sehr leicht und dünn.



Findet der TE zu teuer.
Vermeide bitte Doppelpost.Dafür gibt es unten rechts den Button bearbeiten.


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Januar 2013)

Also ich hatte nen iphone 4, sicher vom design schön und wertig und das bs ist einfach. Aber man hat mit Android mehr möglichkeiten und erheblich weniger einschränkungen. Das geht beim Klingelton  auswählen los und hört bei custom roms auf. Und nun brauch keiner kommen mit dem Einwand das man auch beim ios klöngeltöne wechseln kann. Ja das kannman aber erheblich umständlicher als bei Android. ios ist nen bs welches einfach strukturiert ist und insich ein geschlossenes system. Android ist offen.


----------



## exa (11. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich möchte das handy fast nur zum surfen, facebook etc. benutzen. Akku sollte möglichst stark sein, kamera auch und es sollte als WLAN Hotspot benutzbar sein.


 
passend dazu der Artikel:
Handy zum Surfen: Die 20 besten Smartphones fürs Internet - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2013)

also iphone 5 fällt raus, das ist mir dann doch zu teuer.

also ich brauch das handy nur gelegentlich zum surfen, meistens habe ich ja mein ipad dabei und gehe dann per handy-Wlan-Hot
spot ins internet


----------



## TheGamerzZ (12. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also iphone 5 fällt raus, das ist mir dann doch zu teuer.
> 
> also ich brauch das handy nur gelegentlich zum surfen, meistens habe ich ja mein ipad dabei und gehe dann per handy-Wlan-Hot
> spot ins internet



Naja wenn du schon ein iOS Gerät besitzt und damit auch einen Apple Account mit gekauften Artikeln würde ich dir schon stark zu einen Apple Gerät empfehlen. Apple Geräte harmonieren untereinander wirklich toll. Besitze auch ein iPhone 5 und ein iPad 4. Du musst dir ja auch kein iPhone 5 holen. 4S ist auch nicht schlecht. Warum willst du dein Handy eigentlich kaufen und nich per Vertrag holen?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (12. Januar 2013)

Weil ich glaube, dass der vetrag zu teuer ist bzw. Sich nich lohnt.   Z.b. Bräuchte ich nur ne Surf flat und SMS und telefonieren mache ich eh kaum.

Bzw.. Ich habe Null Ahnung von Verträgen, ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur Karten Handys


btw. was genau ist eigentlich spotify?


habt ihr vorschläge für vertrag plus handy.?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. Januar 2013)

also das galaxy s2 ist für mich draussen. ist mir zu viel plastik und das design/form gefällt mir auch nicht.

also entweder iphone 4s oder htc one s, oder habt ihr noch weitere vorschläge?


----------



## nemetona (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also das galaxy s2 ist für mich draussen. ist mir zu viel plastik und das design/form gefällt mir auch nicht.
> 
> also entweder iphone 4s oder htc one s, oder habt ihr noch weitere vorschläge?



Eine gute Entscheidung!
In dem Preisbereich wird es dann eng, gut verarbeitete Smarthones mit wertiger Haptik gäbe es noch einige im gehobenen Preissegment, hier aber oft wieder mit größeren Display.

Die Entscheidung zwischen iP4s und HOS könntest du allein Aufgrund der verwendeten Plattform Fällen!
Dies kommt eben darauf an, welches Ökosystem mit seinen Vor- und Nachteilen du bevorzugst!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (14. Januar 2013)

Sony Xperia S


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

ich glaube ich tendiere beim handy doch eher zu android. iOs ist bei tablets super, aber ich glaube bei handys ist man dann doch zu sehr eingeschränkt..

das sony xperia sieht auch ganz nice aus, wobei es schon ziemlich klobig ist, aller dings hats 32Gb speicher und einen richtigen kameraknopf


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch nicht klobig, das passt sogar in die kleinen Hosentaschen


----------



## bigbozz187 (14. Januar 2013)

ich würd aufn galaxy s4 warten.. ein freund von mir hat auch am anfang gemeint ,,nein gib ich zurück viel zu groß'' ( beim s3 ) und nach 2stunden war er 24stunden lang nur noch am surfen.. gewöhnungssache.. falls du doch findest es wäre zu groß und geht auf gar keinen fall dann schreib ich mal eine liste hier auf kannst ja dann selber nach schauen welches dir am besten gefällt.. 

: Nokia 808 Pureview
Samsung Galaxy Ace 2
Samsung Galaxy S Plus
Apple iPhone 5
Apple iPhone 4s
Galaxy S3 Mini 
und das ONE S .. 


hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

Galaxy S3 bzw. S4 sind viel zu groß. Nokia, nein danke. Die anderen Samsung gefallen mir auch nicht. Da bleiben nur iPhone 4 s und one s über, wobei ich iOS für Handys nicht so gut finde wie für Tablets. Also bleibt das one s übrig.
Ich finde nur besorgniserregend, dass es beim one s teilweise große herstellucngsfehler geben soll und einen home-Screen Bug.


----------



## nemetona (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Galaxy S3 bzw. S4 sind viel zu groß. Nokia, nein danke. Die anderen Samsung gefallen mir auch nicht. Da bleiben nur iPhone 4 s und one s über, wobei ich iOS für Handys nicht so gut finde wie für Tablets. Also bleibt das one s übrig.
> Ich finde nur besorgniserregend, dass es beim one s teilweise große herstellucngsfehler geben soll und einen home-Screen Bug.


 
Auch HTC ist Lernfähig und bekannte Fehler/Mängel sollten behoben werden! 
Mein Bruder hat seit ca. 3 Monaten ein One S, dieses läuft ohne Probleme und bekam auch vor kurzen das Jelly Bean Update.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Fehler weg sind, weil das Hand ansonsten echt Super ist.
Diese Mängel sind zurzeit der einzige Grund, warum ich mir das htc nicht kaufen würde.

BTW. Ist jelly Bean aktueller als ICE Dream Sandwich?


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Es gibt da verschiedene Möglichkeiten, One X, S3, Nexus 4 oder Motorola RAZR HD um mal die High End Modelle zu nennen. 

Als Midrange Handy würde ich dir das One S von HTC empfehlen, falls dir 400€+ zuviel Geld sind. 

Zu einem S3 Mini würde ich niemals raten, das ist Kunden verarsche pur. Genau so zu keinem S2 Plus, auch verarsche, und einem S2, alles Handy.

Android Versionen:

Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.x
JellyBean 4.1.x
JellyBean 4.2.x

Höhere versions Zahl ist neuer, irgendwie logisch.


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Januar 2013)

Sämtliche Highend-Geräte fallen heraus, 4 Zoll sollen es sein, nur ungern mehr. Da ist ein One S schon am Limit 
Weiterhin wurden Samsungmodelle gänzlich ausgeschlossen.
Wirklich viel bleibt da nicht übrig


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nu zwei HTC One S' seit ein paar Tagen bei mir daheim rumfliegen und da hat - zum Glück - keins von beiden einen HomeButton-Bug oder sonstige Probleme.
Das schwarze ist nur scheinbar immer noch ziemlich empfindlich, da hat der Rand der Micro-USB-Buchse nämlich schon n Lackabplatzer ^^
Wen das also stört der sollte zur grauen Version greifen - die Schwarze sieht nur geiler aus  

4.1.2 ist die momentan aktuelle Version auf den HTCs.

Ich kann also im Moment nichts negatives zu dem One S sagen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

Also die High end Modelle ala htc one x oder S3 sind mir einfach viel zu groß, deswegen möchte ich lieber nur max. 4,3 Zoll. Und in dem Segment schent das one s Super zu sein.

Weiß jemand, ob htc diese Mängel in den griff bekommen hat?


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Dann One S. ^_^ 
Schickes Handy, hat halt nur mit dem Lack zu kämpfen. Ist bei der grauen nicht anders.


----------



## ersguternuni (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich möchte jetzt auch auf den smartphone Trend inklusive internetflat aufspringen.
> 
> Ich tendiere zu dem Galaxy S2 wobei mir das etwas zu Gross ist oder zum iPhone 4S.  Preis ist relativ egal. Wichtig ist Vorallem, dass es nicht so fett ist wie das S3 aber trotzdem Super zu bedienen ist.



Ich kann dir nur das galaxy s3 oder das note 2 empfehlen


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Also die High end Modelle ala htc one x oder S3 sind mir einfach viel zu groß, deswegen möchte ich lieber nur max. 4,3 Zoll.


 


ersguternuni schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur das galaxy s3 oder das note 2 empfehlen


 


edit:
Um mal neue Namen in die Runde zu werfen: Sony Xperia S. So schlecht lesen sich die Spezifikationen nicht (2x1,5GHz, 1GB RAM, ICS mit kommendem Update auf JB (ob das wirklich kommt muss man sehen!), 1730 mah Akku, hohe Helligkeitswerte, Kamera hat viele MP)
Sicher sorgen viele MP nicht für ein besseres Bild, die Bilder sollen, laut Test von inside Handy wohl aber nicht ganz verkehrt sein)
Trotz des großen Akkus wird aber eine kurze Akkulaufzeit bemängelt. Weiterhin ist der Akku ebenfalls nicht austauschbar.

Kann noch jemand was zu dem Gerät sagen? Sony's kenne ich leider garnicht o.O


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

also ich glaube es gibt quasi keine alternativ für mich. ich denke ich werde mir das one s holen und hoffen, dass ich ein mämgelfreies gerät bekomme.

könnt ihr mir vllt. auch eine passende Flat empfehlen?  mir würde internetflat reichen und wieviel speicher ich brauche weiss ich leider nicht


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Januar 2013)

Wie hoch sollte denn dein Volumen sein (und welches Netz/maximaler Preis?)

Gibt ja auch kostenlose Varianten mit geringem Volumen und O2/Base-Netz


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

öhm, gute frage.   

also zu hause und in der uni hab ich immer wlan, bräuchte also nur unterwegs internet.

kp wieviel Mb da reichen


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Im O2/e-Plus Netz hat man dann aber nicht unbedingt Spaß, je nachdem, wo man unterwegs ist.

Congstar z.b. wenns D1 sein soll, 500MB - n 10er/Monat.
Und im Vodafone-Netz mal einen von den Drillisch Pappenheimern testen, DeutschlandSIM oder so. 200 MB für 7,95€ (6,95€ fürn O2 Netz)

Einfach mal n Vertrag machen - ohne Vertragslaufzeit, versteht sich.
Dann kann man ja mal durch die Netze hüpfen und gucken, was einem passt.


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Januar 2013)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Im O2/e-Plus Netz hat man dann aber nicht unbedingt Spaß, je nachdem, wo man unterwegs ist.


 
Das ist der Punkt  Meine Erfahrung ist das man in Großstädten durchaus mit O2 was anfangen kann, wenn man jedoch in der Einöde wohnt (wie ich), hat man damit den Zonk gezogen. Pluspunkt ist halt immer der Preis. Bei der Telekom/Vodafone ist aber auch zwischen den (brandenburgischen) Dörfern absolute Funkstille 
Wenn man keine großen Downloads macht sollten 200MB ausreichend sein. Sicherheitshalber vielleicht auch 2€ mehr investieren und den 500MB Tarif von Congstar nehmen, den Bambushbar vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Deutschland SIM kann ich dir empfehlen, bist im Vodafone Netz und zahlst für 100 SMS, 100 Freiminuten und 300 MB Flat 9,99€


----------



## Mastermind83 (14. Januar 2013)

Kauf dir doch das Samsung s 3 Mini


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Galaxy S3 ... sind viel zu groß... Die anderen Samsung gefallen mir auch nicht.





Leandros schrieb:


> Zu einem S3 Mini würde ich niemals raten, das ist Kunden verarsche pur





Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch das Samsung s 3 Mini



Ich wiederhole mal meinen Einwurf: Sony Xperia S, kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> ... Sony Xperia S, kann dazu jemand was sagen?



Ja - gefällt mir nicht 
Aber was wirklich Produktives hab ich nicht zum dazusenfen :x


----------



## nemetona (14. Januar 2013)

Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch das Samsung s 3 Mini


 
Könnte mann diesen Spam unterlassen?
Zuvor mal lesen was der TE für Bedürfnisse / Vorstellungen hat und welche Optionen schon ausgeschlossen wurden.

@Trolli91,
das Xperia S soll eine recht geringe Akkulaufzeit bieten. Dies ist der einheitliche Tenor in allen Tests, ansonsten 
sollte es brauchbar sein.


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Das Feeling ist gut vom Handy, gute Haptik und Sony als Hersteller ist total genial. Die helfen dabei CM zu entwickeln.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

also das sony ist mir zu klobig
ich denke mit dem htc one s bin ich am besten bedient.

Kann man bei congstar seine Handynummer behalten(bin zurzeit bei der Telekom).

geht das bei den anderen anbietern auch?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Rufnummernportierung ist kein Ding und geht sowohl bei Congstar als auch bei DeutschlandSim.

Ist nur teilweise echt ein Hickhack - ich hoffe du hast gute Nerven


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2013)

Hast du einen Vertrag bei Telekom oder Prepaid.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

prepaid


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also das sony ist mir zu klobig
> ich denke mit dem htc one s bin ich am besten bedient.
> 
> Kann man bei congstar seine Handynummer behalten(bin zurzeit bei der Telekom).
> ...


 
Hihi, dann steht dein neues Telefon wohl fest  Hoffe das es dir gefallen wird und du nicht enttäuscht bist


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

welche version war jetzt die bessere bei amazon? s3 c2 prozzi oder der s4 prozzi?


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Sag mal genau CPU Bezeichnungen an. Dann kann ich dir das sagen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2013)

Das kannst du dir mal durchlesen Die eigene Rufnummer mitnehmen zu unseren Prepaid Tarifen | congstar


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> welche version war jetzt die bessere bei amazon? s3 c2 prozzi oder der s4 prozzi?


 
S4, definitiv S4.

Die mit dem S3 hat zwar 200 MhZ mehr Takt, (1,7 Ghz beim S3 gegenüber den 1,5 beim S4) dafür is der S4 neuer und besser.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

HTC ONE S Smartphone 4,3 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  also ist der s4 der 1,5GHz und die neuere generation?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Richtig


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

ok sehr gut. nun nochmal zu den Flatrates;

wie genau wird da bezahlt? bei congstar z.b. ist ja 10€ Flat jeden monat und die sms und telefongebühren kommen da noch oben drauf, ne.


btw: ich glaube ich kann auf meine alte rufnummer doch verzichten


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Naja, ganz normal, wie bei nem Vertrag so üblich:

10€ Grundgebühr, die dir pauschal im Monat immer abgebucht wird.
Und dann kommt noch dazu, was du so verbraucht hast, dass nicht  mit den 10€abgedeckt wird.
z.b. 50 SMS für 9cent.
Wären dann 14,50 die die abgebucht werden

Fürs Internet zahlst nichts extra, das ist ja in den 10€ mit drin. Da wird halt nur nach dem Erreichen der 500 MB die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt bis Ende des Monats.

Wie gesagt - am besten n Vertrag ohne Vertragslaufzeit, dann kannst du nämlich einfach wechseln, falls dir irgendwas nicht passt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

kriegt man congstar in jedem telekom shop?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Ich vermute mal nein, ist ja dann doch "nur" ne Tochterfirma.

Den Vertrag am besten online abschließen, ist am einfachsten. 

http://www.congstar.de/surf-flat-500/


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

ok scheint ja ziemlich easy zu sein.

nochmal ne doofe Frage: gibt es Risiken/Gefahren bei diesem vertrag? irgendwelche miesen Sachen, die im Kleingedruckten stehen?

Ist mein 1. handyvertrag, deswegen bin ich ziemlich skeptisch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2013)

Bekannte von mir haben auch bei Congstar Prepaid und haben noch keine probleme gehabt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

da es auf dem telekom-netz basiert, müsste der empfang so ziemlich überall top sein, oder?^^


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Nimm einfach den Surf Flat 500 Vertrag ohne Vertragslaufzeit, dann sollte dich nichts überraschen.
Und falls doch kannst du einfach den Vertrag kündigen und die für den nächsten  Monat n neuen Vertrag suchen 

Das Netzt basiert nicht auf dem D1-Netz, sie nutzen es mit :>
Von daher - ja müsste. Garantieren kann es dir aber keiner. Irgendwo am AdW gibt es auch bestimmt mit D1 kein Empfang.
Sollte sich aber sehr in Grenzen halten.
Die Chancen vernünftiges Netz für Telefon + Internet zu haben sind aber bei D1 am größten.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

Ok.
Wenn ich nächste Woche den Vertrag abschließe. Gilt er dann erst ab Februar, oder sofort?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2013)

Sofort


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Jo, sofort ^^
Kosten werden dann normalerweise anteilig berechnet.
Das Volumen für Januar auch


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Ich würde dir nochmal Deutschland SIM ans Herz legen, ist nochmal ein ticken günstiger und vom Netz gleichauf wenn nicht besser (Vodafone Netz).


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Januar 2013)

Hat auch bissle mehr drum rum ^^
Also Frei-SMS und Frei-Minuten mit drin.

Halt nurn paar MB weniger in der Internet-Flat.
Aber da muss man ja erstmal gucken, wie viel man überhaupt braucht.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

ich glaub ich teste erstmal congstar.
wenn ich dann merke, dass ich auch mit weniger mb klarkomme, wechsel ich zu deutschland sim


so am rande: was genau ist spotify?


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> so am rande: was genau ist spotify?


 
Musik Streaming Dienst mit Monatlichem Abo Bezahl Modell.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Januar 2013)

Ähm, das htc one s kann auch als WLAN Hotspot benutzt werden, oder?


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Ja kann es.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. Januar 2013)

also die kundenbewertungen bei amazon machen mir doch ein wenig magenschmerzen, weil es ja relativ viele sind, die diesen krasse home-screen-bug haben.

wenn ich mir das handy jetzt dort bestelle und auch diesen Fehler habe, kann ich es dann einschicken und mein Geld wiederkriegen o.Ä.?


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

1. Kannst du innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück schicken und bekommst dein ganzes Geld wieder. 
2. Auf Amazon Bewertungen brauchst du nichts geben.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. Januar 2013)

solche artikel vermiesen einem aber ziemlich die Laune  HTC One S Probleme: Neues vom Pannenkönig - News - CHIP Handy Welt

vorallem weil in allen tests, die ich bisher gelesen hab, das handy super abgeschnitten hat und nirgends was von diesen problem zu lesen war.


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

Es hatte diese Probleme, allerdings sind die behoben worden. Habe erst letztens ein neues One S gekauft und es hat bisher keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. Januar 2013)

Kann Leandros nur zustimmen.
Zwei neuere HTC One S gekauft, keins hatte den Fehler.
Und falls doch hast du natürlich die Möglichkeit, es zurück zuschicken.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. Januar 2013)

also ich werds riskieren. ich finds einfach geil und hoffe, dass meins dann auch ohne Probleme läuft


----------



## Bambusbar (15. Januar 2013)

Mach das 
Rücksendungen bei Amazon sind auch sehr unkompliziert.
Hab mein erstes One S auch zurückgeschickt, weil Grau doch nicht so geil war wie gedacht.
Keine Probleme und nach drei Tagen war auch die Kohle wieder da.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. Januar 2013)

so, handy is bestellt. kanns kaum erwarten es auszutesten


----------



## Trolli91 (16. Januar 2013)

Kannst, wenn dein Gerät dann da ist, ja noch einmal Feedback dazu geben


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

so, dass handy ist nun da. ich habe ein problem: ich kann kein deutsch einstellen, ich habe nur schwedisch etc und englisch...


ps: hab noch keine sim karte drin

die ganzen flyer in der verpackung sind weder in englisch noch auf deutsch...


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Doch, du musst Deutsch einstellen können. 

Kann dir aber dadurch das Sense drauf ist nicht sagen wie es aussieht, aber sollte normal relativ weit unten in den Einstellungen sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2013)

Lade dir mal das Handbuch HTC One S - Bedienungsanleitung - Download - CHIP Online runter.


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Nur das ich dies richtig verstehe, bei der Konfiguration der Sense hast du deutsch nicht als Auswahlmöglichkeit?

Dieses Bild bekommst du also nicht zu sehen?

Edit: mach mal ein Foto, Screenshot o.Ä. von deiner Sprachauswahlmöglichkeit!


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Dieses Bild bekommst du also nicht zu sehen?



Öhhm. WTF? Was sind das für Auswahlmöglichkeiten?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

das bild kriege ich zu sehen, nur das da anstatt deutsch immer irgendwowas nordisches steht, wie schweden oder finnland oder auch suomi...


die flyer in der verpackung waren auch alles nur in diesen nordischen sprachen....

hab auch schon alle updates drauf...


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Öhhm. WTF? Was sind das für Auswahlmöglichkeiten?



Ich kenne das nur so. Sollte doch bei jeden freien Gerät mit Internationalen Rom so sein. Oder?

@Master,
also ich habe an dieser Stelle geschätzte 300 Wahlmöglichkeiten.
Hast du mal versucht auf oder ab zu scrollen?
Ist Alphabetisch sortiert!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ja hab ich, ganz oben und ganz unten gehen die möglichkeiten so auseinander. ich habe gerade mal 30 auswahlmöglichkeiten und nur diese komischen sprachen...


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Wo hast du denn bestellt?
Poste mal genau den Link!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bestellt?
> Poste mal genau den Link!



Würde mich auch mal Interessieren.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

HTC ONE S Smartphone 4,3 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

s4 und in schwarz


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur so. Sollte doch bei jeden freien Gerät mit Internationalen Rom so sein. Oder?


 
Seit wann gibt es Deutsch in Ghana, Irak und Jordanien variente. Wäri mir neu oder hat Hitler in der zwischenzeit die Weltherrschafft an sich gerissen und ich habe es in meinem Keller verpasst? 
Ne, ernsthaft. WTF? Ich habe, Deutsch (Deutschland), Deutsch (Schweiz), Deutsch (Österreich) und Deutsch (Lichtenstein). Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.

@TE: xda developers ansteuern, bootloader unlocken und custom rom flashen sollte das problem zu 100% lösen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

Amazon.de Auf einen Blick: AV-ELECTRONIX GmbH  von diesem anbieter


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Hier steht alles was du wissen brauchst: [TOOL] HTC One S All-In-One Toolkit V3.1 [12-31-12] [PERM ROOT][Noob-Proof] - xda-developers und [Tutorial]Root, Unlock, Recovery and flashing a Custom ROM - xda-developers


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ähm dieses flashen sieht aber ziemlich krass aus. kann dabei was kaputt gehen bzw. geht da garantie flöten?


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es Deutsch in Ghana, Irak und Jordanien variente. Wäri mir neu oder hat Hitler in der zwischenzeit die Weltherrschafft an sich gerissen und ich habe es in meinem Keller verpasst?
> Ne, ernsthaft. WTF? Ich habe, Deutsch (Deutschland), Deutsch (Schweiz), Deutsch (Österreich) und Deutsch (Lichtenstein). Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.
> 
> @TE: xda developers ansteuern, bootloader unlocken und custom rom flashen sollte das problem zu 100% lösen.


 
Somit wär das Thema mit der Weltherrschaft ja geklärt 
Bei dem One X+, von dem der Screenshot stammt handelt es sich auch um ein offizielles Testgerät inkl. S-Off 
Vielleicht hat es auch nur deshalb so viele Sprach Variationen!

@Master,
ich sehr zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Gerät zurück senden, reklamieren

2. Gerät in Betrieb nehmen, CID auslesen!!! Wenn Original HTC CID dann Unlock über HTCdev.com, Recovery flashen & Custom Rom.
   Wie Leandros schon erwähnte. Auf Pocketpc.ch findest du auch brauchbare Beschreibungen in Deutsch 

HTC One S / Root & Rom / PocketPC.ch

Wie lautet deine CID?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

steht die cid auf diesen aufklebern?


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

CID ist die Carrier Ident...! Angenommen du hättest hier ein nordisches Providerprodukt würde ich es sofort zurück senden.
Lautet deine CID HTC__102 (Nummer kann variieren) ist alles gut!

Entweder im Bootloader auslesen (Gerät ausschalten, beim einschalten die Vol. Leise Taste gedrückt halten) 
Steht in der dritten Zeile: CID-XXXxxXXX

Oder über dem Market die APP CID Getter Installieren und ausführen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mich damit nicht beschäftigen & das Handy beim Händler reklamieren.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ich glaub das mache ih auch. dieses flashen klingt ziemlich kompliziert und nicht gerade legal

dem händler hab ich schonmal ne email geschrieben, ob er weiss was das soll


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich glaub das mache ih auch. dieses flashen klingt ziemlich kompliziert und nicht gerade legal


 
Da bist du gewaltig auf dem Holzweg, es gibt sogar firmen die arbeiten an diesem "flashen" wie du es nennst mit, z.B Sony contributed mit in CyanogenMod. Alles legal und nichts illegal.
Ich würde mich trotzdem damit beschäftigen, nur so kannst du das maximum aus einem Handy rausholen und z.B bloatware ala Sense vom Handy verbannen.


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich glaub das mache ih auch. dieses flashen klingt ziemlich kompliziert und nicht gerade legal
> 
> dem händler hab ich schonmal ne email geschrieben, ob er weiss was das soll



Dies klingt nach einer Vernunfts Entscheidung. Aber wo bleibt da der Spaß am basteln und probieren 

Wenn man das Thema Unlock, Root & Custom Rom nicht unüberlegt angeht, ist dies alles machbar und das 
Risiko überschaubar.
Für das OneS gibt es auch eine umfangreiche Community und ein gutes Angebot an Custom Roms.
Wie schon erwähnt, guten deutschsprachigen Support findest du auch bei Pocketpc.ch
Im Original Zustand würde es bei mir sowieso nicht bleiben!

Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, was für eine CID dieses Gerät trägt, welches in Deutschland über
die deutsche Amazon Seite zu beziehen war!

@Leandros, 
ich mag die Sense!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

kompliziert klingts trotzdem. ich wiess auch nich, ob ich das gebacken kriege.  besteht da ein risiko bzw. verfällt die garantie??


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> kompliziert klingts trotzdem. ich wiess auch nich, ob ich das gebacken kriege.  besteht da ein risiko bzw. verfällt die garantie??


 
Das ist nicht kompliziert, du musst nur lesen können. Bei der Garantie weiss ich nicht wie das bei HTC ist, ich verliere keine. Denke da es dort ein Bootloader unlock programm gibt, wirst du sie auch nicht verlieren.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ich schicks zurück, ich hab keine Lust mich mit diesem Kram zu beschäftigen.

wo finde ich denn CID?


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> kompliziert klingts trotzdem. ich wiess auch nich, ob ich das gebacken kriege.  besteht da ein risiko bzw. verfällt die garantie??


 
Durch den Unkock Über HTCdev.com kann HTC von der Gewährleistung zurück treten, wenn diese durch die Alternative Software verursacht wird.
Wie z.B. ein Schaden durch ein Software Overclocking Tool. 
Mir ist aber noch kein Fall von Gewährleistungs Ausschluss bekannt!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

wie gesagt, ich will damit nich rumspielen, es soll einfach nur funktionieren.

wo finde ich jetzt diese CID?


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich will damit nich rumspielen, es soll einfach nur funktionieren.
> 
> wo finde ich jetzt diese CID?



Am einfachsten:

- Gerät ausschalten
- beim einschalten die Vol. Leise Taste gedrückt halten
- Dann müsstest du im Bootloader sein,  Steht in der dritten Zeile: CID-XXXxxXXX
- CID im Forum posten
- anschließend mit den Laut/Leise Wippe zu Reboot navigieren
- Mit Einschaltknopf bestätigen

Gerät startet neu!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

klappt nicht

kann es sein, dass diese probleme da sind, weil ich noch keine sim karte drin hab?


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

In wie fern, kommst du nicht in den Bootloader?

Vol Leise Taste bei ausgeschalteten Gerät halten, dann mit Power Taste eintasten, Vol Leise halten bis du im Bootloader bist.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

so ich bin da jetzt drin, da steht:   *****Locked****
                                                VLE PVT SHIP S-ON RL
                                               HBOOT - 2.15.0000
                                                RADIO-1.11.50.05.28
                                             OpenDSP-v.31.1.0.45
                                              eMMc-boot




und weiter unten noch sowas wie: FASTBOOT,RECOVERY, FACTORY RESET; CLEAR STORAGE; SIMLOCK; IMAGECRC und SHOW BARCODE


----------



## DaEda (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Es muss gut in die Hosentasche passen und gut zu bedienen sein.



Mein Galaxy Note 2 passt sogar mit Samsung Protective Cover gut in die Hosentasche (auch beim sitzen)... Mein altes iPhone 4S spürte ich mehr in der Tasche.

Ist also Geschmackssache...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

unter show barcode stehen 3 verschiedene codes. aber keiner heisst CID


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

@Master,

kann ich gerade nicht nachvollziehen, warum die CID bei dir an der Stelle nicht angezeigt wird.
Danke fürs nachsehen.

Lässt du dir den Kaufbetrag erstatten oder ein neues zusenden?


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> unter show barcode stehen 3 verschiedene codes. aber keiner heisst CID


 
Hast du schon irgenwas wichtiges auf dem Handy drauf? Wenn nicht, mach mal einen Factory Reset. Vielleicht hilft es ja, was ich zwar nicht glaube, aber man soll nichts unversucht lassen.




> kann ich gerade nicht nachvollziehen, warum die CID bei dir an der Stelle nicht angezeigt wird.



Ich wüsste eine, custom bootloader (z.B vom Händler).


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

das überlege ich gerade. zurzeit regt mich das so auf, dass ich am liebsten zu apple o.Ä. wechseln will.

wobei die hardware des htc ziemlich geil ist. aber ich hasse es, wenn man viel geld hinblättert und man nur mist dafür bekommt.....


factory reset hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht, bringt nix


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Kauf halt nicht bei irgendwelchen underground händlern.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

normalerweise geht das bei amazon ohne probleme und der verkäufer dort hatte auch nur top bewertungen!


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> das überlege ich gerade. zurzeit regt mich das so auf, dass ich am liebsten zu apple o.Ä. wechseln will.
> 
> wobei die hardware des htc ziemlich geil ist. aber ich hasse es, wenn man viel geld hinblättert und man nur mist dafür bekommt.....
> 
> ...



Hast du die schwarze Version mit S4 CPU?

Wenn du das Gerät schon mal eingeschaltet hast ... im Market gibt es eine Gratis App "CID getter"
Diese kurz installieren, starten, CID wird oben angezeigt


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Die Händler bei Amazon sind aber immer zwielichtig, wenn du auf der sicheren seite sein möchtest nur direkt bei Amazon oder wo anders.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ja ich hab das schwarze mit s4.

ich schicke es jetzt zurück und lasse mir mein geld wiedergeben.


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

CID vorher, bitte.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

Und was habt ihr davon, wenn ich sie nochmal raussuche?


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr davon, wenn ich sie nochmal raussuche?


 
Mach es einfach, so man kann sehen wo das Handy herkommt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

Ok, mach ich nachher


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich das hier lese wird einem ja Bange, habe meins auch bei Amazon bestellt und hat alles super geklappt, sogar als die nach der Bestellung den Preis runterreduziert hatten auf 331 euro haben sie mir die Differenz erstattet im Nachhinein. Habe allerdings auch direkt bei Amazon bestellt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

also das ist bei mir auch das erste mal, dass was schief geht bei amazon.

ich warte mal auf die antwort vom verkäufer.

so hier ist die cid: HTC_Y13


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Januar 2013)

die CID meines one s ist HTC_102


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

und was hat das nun zu bedeuten?


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Januar 2013)

also was ich rausgefunden habe auf die schnelle ist das meine cid wo die vom freien gerät ist siehe dieser seiter hier. Branding entfernen / CID ermitteln HTC One S - Android-Hilfe.de
Also würds reklamieren da deins anscheinend von sonstwo ist


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

reklamiert ist es schon. liegt das problem dann an htc oder an dem verkäufer?


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Kann man nicht sagen. Kann an beiden liegen. 

Es ist ja auch kein wirklicher Defekt, gib mir das Handy 20 Minuten und du würdest denken du hälst was völlig anderes in der Hand.


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Januar 2013)

naja würd sagen an dem verkäufer. Weil ich habe direkt bei amazon bestellt und meins ist wie du gelesen hast ja ok.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

@ leandors: ich kanns dir aber leider nicht geben^^.


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> @ leandors: ich kanns dir aber leider nicht geben^^.


 
Das ist der Haken an der Sache.


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt beide freie Geräte, zu erkennen an CID Beginn HTC. Providerware würde hier z.B. Mit VOD, TMO ect. Beginnen.
Der verlinkte Bericht von Android Hilfe Forum erfasst das Thema nicht komplett und ist somit nicht ganz korrekt.

Mir sind über die Jahre in unseren Breitengraten nur die 102er Und 405er CIDs untergekommen, die Y13 ist aber auch voll Update-Berechtigt. 
Siehe hier:


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Januar 2013)

Na das ist doch mal ausführlich


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ich reklamiere es trotzdem


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich reklamiere es trotzdem


 
Dabei kannst du es kaum besser erwischen, eines mit freier CID, S4 SoC im ansprechenden schwarz.
Nimm das Angebot an und sende es zu Leandros, Mitte nächste Woche hast du es in deutsch mit Custom Rom nach Wahl zurück 

Im nächsten Step einigst du dich mit dem Verkäufer auf einen Vergleich, er soll dir für deine Unannehmlichkeiten 50€ erstatten.
Dann hättest du das Gerät zu einen Top Preis!


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Die Idee von nemetona klingt eigentlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

stimmt, so schlecht klingt sie wirklich nicht

ich will ja jetzt nich unverschämt klingen, aber wer garantiert mir, dass mir Leandros das handy auch wieder zurückschickt


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Vertrauen, ich gebe dir ja auch meinen Vollen Namen inkl. Anschrift. Du, ich habe genug Handys hier liegen, ich brauch kein One S.


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> stimmt, so schlecht klingt sie wirklich nicht
> 
> ich will ja jetzt nich unverschämt klingen, aber wer garantiert mir, dass mir Leandros das handy auch wieder zurückschickt


 
Das kann ich die beim besten Willen nicht garantieren 

Abhängig davon wie weit ihr voneinander entfernt wohnt, vielleicht könnt ihr euch auch am Sonntag zum Kaffee treffen!?
So bringt man auch noch Leute zusammen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

mmmhhh... und was genau würdest du dann mit dem handy anstellen?

bzw. was würde mich der spass kosten?





also wenn dann gehts nur über den post-weg, denn ich wohne in NRW und er in Niedersachsen^^


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Ich würde dir ne Stock Firmware von HTC drauf spielen. Dein Handy erhälst du so zurück wie es jetzt auch ist, nur mit vernünftiger firmware. Bootloader locke ich wieder, Garantie bleibt also so oder so unberührt. Wenn du möchtest kann ich ihn auch ungelockt lassen und dir ne custom rom draufspielen. 

Porto. Ich will da nichts für.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ok, jetzt nochmal für Doofe erklärt


ich denke, ich möchte es einfach nur auf deutsch haben und der akku soll auch normal halten. htc sense gefällt mir eigentlich auch ganz gut


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Lass den Bootloader auf Unlock, installiere ein Team Win Recovery (schon für die Backup Funktion empfehlenswert) und installiere ein Stock ähnliches aber optimiertes Custom Rom wie z.B. Android Revolution HD.
Das wär meine Empfehlung für einen Einsteiger 
Und es bleiben Ihn alle Möglichkeiten mit möglichst wenig Aufwand.


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich denke, ich möchte es einfach nur auf deutsch haben und der akku soll auch normal halten. htc sense gefällt mir eigentlich auch ganz gut


 
Kurz: Krieg ich hin. 




> Lass den Bootloader auf Unlock, installiere ein Team Win Recovery (schon für die Backup Funktion empfehlenswert) und installiere ein Stock ähnliches aber optimiertes Custom Rom wie z.B. Android Revolution HD.
> Das wär meine Empfehlung für einen Einsteiger
> Und es bleiben Ihn alle Möglichkeiten mit möglichst wenig Aufwand.



Krieg ich auch hin. 
Bin zwar eher das CWM lager, aber TWRP ist etwas simpler gehalten. Jedoch könnte man mit CWM einfach Rom Manager anschmeissen und updaten. Das kann wirklich jeder.


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das TWRP über Touchbedienung einfach angenehmer.

CWM hatte ich seiner Zeit auch bis zum Sensation so.
Kann der Rom Manager und CWM auch gleich die Boot.img flashen oder ist hierzu weiterhin Fastboot notwendig. 
Ich hab diesbezüglich mit dem One S keine Erfahrungen, vermute aber das es ähnlich ist wie beim One X und Oe X+!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

ok, ich verstehe nur bahnhof

meint ihr denn die gefahr ist gross, dass wenn ich es einschicke ein gerät bekomme, was z.b. diesen home-screen bug o.Ä. hat?

bzw. was genau wären denn die Vorteile von Leandros Zaubereien?


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Kann der Rom Manager und CWM auch gleich die Boot.img flashen oder ist hierzu weiterhin Fastboot notwendig.


 
Gute Frage, ich nutze Rom Manager nicht. Auf meinem läuft meist eine selbst compiled ROM.




> bzw. was genau wären denn die Vorteile von Leandros Zaubereien?



Tiefer, Schneller, Geiler. 
Nein, ernsthaft, du kannst z.B Stock Android auf deinem Handy haben. Ohne Sense. Du kannst aber auch optimierte Sense Roms nutzen, welche schneller, Effizienter und meist auch mehr feature haben. Außerdem kannst du wenn du lust hast auch mal wechseln.


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Muss meine Empfehlung für das One S revidieren, nimm ein Team Venom Viper S in Stock Optik.
Das Viper X Life auch auf dem One X Wie Butter, die Jungs leisten wirklich gute Arbeit.

[ROM][S4][18 JAN] Team Venom presents: ViperOneS 2.0.0 | Sense 4.+ | 4.1.1 | Tweaks - xda-developers

Custom Roms dieser Güte sind in allen Belangen sinnvoll optimiert (Akkulaufzeit, Leistung, Funktionsumfang ect.)

Hier noch eine Auflistung aller Roms für das One S

[ 22. DECEMBER ] ✖ ✖ ✖ ✖ ALL One S ROMs ✖ ✖ ✖ ✖ // FINALLY BACK - BIG UPDATE // - xda-developers


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Und das wichtigst für den TE: OTA. 
Hört sich auf jeden fall richtig Sick an!


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Und das wichtigst für den TE: OTA.
> Hört sich auf jeden fall richtig Sick an!


 
Das wollte ich eigentlich mit erwähnen, OTA Updates ohne Custom Rom Erfahrung.

Da Frage ich mich wieder warum das Viper X+ noch nicht fertig ist


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2013)

nochmal zum thema reklamieren: meint ihr, ich kriege dann ein schlechteres gerät als das was ich jetzt habe?


----------



## nemetona (18. Januar 2013)

Die Antwort darauf ist etwas wie Kaffeesatz lesen.
Eigentlich sollten alle bekannten Mängel bei Geräten die jetzt neu verkauft werden nicht mehr vorhanden sein.

Bei dem was du jetzt in der Hand hältst weist du was du hast, was du bekommst kann keiner wissen.
Unter Anbetracht das dieses "Softwareproblem" lösbar ist würde ich dieses anpassen!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

ok, ich warte die antwort vom händler auf meine email ab und dann komme ich nochmal auf euch zurück. weil so jetzt spontan kann ich das nich entscheiden.


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Tu das, das Angebot steht.


----------



## nemetona (19. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok, ich warte die antwort vom händler auf meine email ab und dann komme ich nochmal auf euch zurück. weil so jetzt spontan kann ich das nich entscheiden.


 
Tue dies, und Berichte hier über die Antwort des Händlers!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2013)

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, das Handy an den Händler zurück zu schicken.
Und wenn du wieder so ein Handy bekommen solltest, dann würde ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und mir bei einem anderen Händler das Handy kaufen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

ok jetzt ist was witziges passiert.
ich habe mir die app more locale geholt und damit deutsch eingestellt, dann war alles auf deutsch.

jetzt hab ich die app gelöscht und das handy neugestertet und als systemsprache ist immer noch deutsch. doch wenn man sich alle sprachen anzeigen lässt, sind es immer nur die nordischen.

aber da ich deutsch drin lasse, scheint das problem gelöst zu sein, was meint ihr?


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Link mal die App?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wxLDMsImpwLmNvLmNfbGlzLmNjbC5tb3JlbG9jYWxlIl0.


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Januar 2013)

na siehste nun hast du nen htc one s mit deutschem menü


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Sollte damit für jetzt gefixt sein. Wird ab dem nächsten Software update aber nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

kann ich die app nach dem update nicht mehr benutzen?


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Das nächste Update wird auf 4.2 sein. Ab 4.2 funktioniert die Variante die, die App nutzt nicht mehr. Dafür benötigst du root. Wofür du ja zu faul bist. 
Du kannst nur hoffen, das nach einem Update die Problematik weg geht.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

also behalten oder einschicken?

das mit dem update hat mich jetzt versunsichert. meinste dieser trick klappt beim update dann nicht?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

btw. stimmt es, dass man bei congstar kein whatsApp benutzen darf?!



2 congstar Surf Flat 500:

Preis: 9,99 €/Monat für die paketvermittelte Datennutzung innerhalb Deutschlands. Standard-Verbindungen und Standard-SMS innerhalb Deutschlands 9 Ct. pro Min./SMS. Bei einer Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 24 Monaten entfällt der Anschlusspreis in Höhe von 25 €. Ab einem Datenvolumen von 500 MB pro Monat wird die Bandbreite im jeweiligen Monat auf max. 64 kBit/s (Download) und 16 kBit/s (Upload) beschränkt (Abrechnung im 10-KB-Datenblock). Am Ende jeder Verbindung, mindestens jedoch einmal täglich, wird auf den begonnenen Datenblock aufgerundet. congstar kann nach 24:00 Uhr die Verbindung automatisch trennen. VoIP, BlackBerry-Nutzung, Peer-to-Peer, Instant Messaging sind nicht Gegenstand des Vertrages. 

Aktion: Bei Buchung der congstar Surf Flat 500 mit einer Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 24 Monaten bis zum 31.01.2013 sind 50 Minuten pro Monat über die gesamte Mindestvertragslaufzeit inklusive. Das monatliche Minutenpaket in Höhe von 50 Minuten wird angerechnet auf Standard-Gespräche innerhalb Deutschlands; minutengenaue Abrechnung (60/60-Taktung). Nach Verbrauch der 50 Inklusivminuten pro Monat 9 Ct./Min. für Standard-Verbindungen innerhalb Deutschlands. Nicht genutzte Inklusivminuten verfallen am Ende des Monats.


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> meinste dieser trick klappt beim update dann nicht?



Nein. Ich weiss es das er nicht klappt. Es steht in der App Beschreibung.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

man is doch käse... da denkt man das problem is gelöst und dann doch wieder nich....


was is damit?   https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwiY29tLmJydWNlLnNldGxvY2FsZSJd


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Man weiss es nicht ob es das Software update löst, denke schon das es das wird. Wenn nicht, hast du mal die gelegenheit eine neue Sprache zu lernen oder musst dein Handy rooten.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

naja es ist ja nich so, als könnte ich kein englisch^^

das meiste braucht man ja eh nicht zu lesen, soweit ich weiss


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Naja, alle Apps sind ja auch auf der Sprache und wenn das was Nordisches ist, ist das glaub weniger Witzig. Englisch ist ja normal, nutze mein Handy auch auf Englisch und nicht auf Deutsch (genau wie mein Desktop).


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

nochmal zu congstar, ist whatsApp möglich bzw. erlaubt?


also englisch ist auch wählbar. hab jetzt aber per app deutsch drauf und falls das nicht mehr klappt, nehme ich halt englisch


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Es ist möglich.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Januar 2013)

so, ist bestellt.


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2013)

Kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. Januar 2013)

so, nun is alles am start und läuft wunderbar.

das handy ist einfach nur geil!!!

vielen dank für eure Beratung und Hilfe


----------



## Leandros (22. Januar 2013)

Gerne doch, bei Fragen, einfach melden.


----------

